# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Sony Ericsson W610i νεκρό

## marios

Μία μέρα στα καλα καθούμενα, εκει που έστελνα ένα μήνυμα,
έγινε όλη η οθόνη άσπρη και το κινητό έκλεισε! Δέν ανοίγει με το κουμί, ούτε βγάζει κάποια ένδειξη όταν το βάζω να φορτίσει.
Το πάω για σέρβις αφού είχα ακόμα εγγύηση και μου λένε "ΑΝΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΤΩΣΗΣ"!! (Ναί, έχει κάπου μια λακούβα απο μια "τουμπίτσα :Tongue2: " που είχε φάει κάποτε) Παρατήρησα οτι όταν πατάω το κουμπί ν'ανοίξει αναβοσβήνει ένα κόκκινο λεντάκι στο σημείο που είναι οι υπέρηθρες. Μετά απο ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ ανακάλυψα οτι αυτό σημαίνει "ΕRΟΜ failure" :Glare:  η κάτι τέτοιο...
Αν έχει κανείς την παραμικρή ιδέα για το άν και πώς φτιάχνεται ας το πεί παρακαλω... Τώρα έχω μία μπακατέλα που πάς να μιλήσεις και μετά απο 5 λεπτά κλείνει απο μπαταρία! :Cursing:  Μηχανήματα του διαόλου... :Tongue2:

----------


## hukgys

ακριβώς το ίδιο έπαθε και ο αδερφός μου σε ένα Sony Ericsson           (μοντέλο δεν θυμάμαι νομίζω είναι το ίδιο)
το πήρα σε τεχνικό και αφού πήρε 50 ευρό το διόρθωσε πρίν ένα μήνα και τώρα το ξανά έπαθε

----------


## antonis

Χρησιμοποιησε το XS++ και αν συνδεθει βρες το καταληλο σοφτ και ξαναπερασε το main kai to firmware. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω http://forums.se-nse.net

----------


## marios

Αρχικά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Αντώνη κατέβασα το XS++, πατάω "connect" και συνδέω το τηλέφωνο μέσω usb πατώντας 2+5 και συνδέεται.
Κάνει κ ο υπολογιστής τον χαρακτηρηστικό ήχο! Και μου γράφει τα εξής:



> Attempting to open the interface...
> 17:07:51| 
> 17:07:51| TURN OFF PHONE!
> 17:07:51| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
> 17:07:51| You have 30 seconds...
> 17:07:51| 
> 17:07:56| Baseband ID: 9900
> 17:07:56| Protocol Version: 3.1


Όλα καλά μέχρι εδω.
Μετά όμως δέν μπορώ να πατήσω τίποτε άλλο... :Glare: 
Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς τι κάνω τώρα;; :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Χμ.. Αν προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις την erom θα το κάνεις τούβλο και θα έχεις ενα πολύ αληθινό dummy μετά.
Το restore της erom ΔΕΝ γίνεται έτσι και πιθανότατα να μην είναι κάν αυτό.
Ξεκίνα με μια απλή αναβάθμιση πρώτα.

----------


## marios

Κωνσταντίνε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου...
Πώς θα κάνω όμως την αναβάθμιση;; Είμαι λίγο noob απ'ότι καταλάβατε! :Biggrin: 
Μπορείς να μου πείς ένα ένα τα βήματα αν δεν σου κάνει κοπο;;
Έχω και το SEtool αλλα δέν ξέρω άν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι με αυτό...

----------


## leosedf

Αν το χεις αγορασμένο θα δουλέψει. Αν είναι κάποια παλιά σπασμένη έκδοση μάλλον θα το καταστρέψεις. Το κανονικό setool θέλει και τον server του για να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο σπασμένο.
Δοκίμασε να βρείς κάποιον άλλο client για αναβάθμιση. Ισως να χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις όμως. πχ davinci

----------


## antonis

κατεβασε το λογισμικο αναβαθμισης απο την erricsson και δες αν μπορεις να κανεις αναβαθμιση απο εκει νομιζω οτι εχουν προσθεσει την λειτουργια να περνας ξανα το ιδιο λογισμικο.Απο οτι βλεπω δεν σου διαβαζει ολη την μνημη στο XS++ οποτε μαλλον δεν θα κανεις δουλεια με οτι και αν προσπαθησεις παρα μονο με το setool box. Το davinci κανει την ιδια δουλεια με το προγραμμα της erricsson οποτε πριν πληρωσεις δες τη ''μαμα'' πρωτα μην πανε τα χρηματα αδικα.

----------


## marios

Λοιπόν παιδιά, προσπάθησα να κάνω αναβάθμηση με SEtool και μου λέει τα εξής:


> Welcome to SEtool2 ( LITE edition ) v 1.11
> supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
> Loaded 51 flash descriptors
> 
> if you like LITE edition - please visit www.setool.net and buy FULL.
> 
> ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
> BOOTROM MODE DETECTED
> Speed:921600
> ...


Τί είναι αυτό τώρα;; :Angry:

----------


## leosedf

Δοκίμασε flash χωρίς USB πρώτα και unlock repair μετά.

----------


## marios

Τί εννοείς "χωρίς USB";; :Confused1: 
Πατώντας unlock/repair μου λέει:



> Welcome to SEtool2 ( LITE edition ) v 1.11
> supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
> Loaded 51 flash descriptors
> 
> if you like LITE edition - please visit www.setool.net and buy FULL.
> 
> ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
> BOOTROM MODE DETECTED
> Speed:921600
> ...


Κάτι μου λέει οτι θέλει να μου σπάσει τα νεύρα και να το κάνω βίδες!!! :Twisted Evil:  :Drool:

----------


## biznikos

Φιλε καλησπερα!! Δεν ξερω αν βρηκες λυση στο προβλημα σου αλλα αυτο διορθωνεται μονο με το να περασεις ξανα τα GDFS στο κινητο.Φυσικα αυτο θελει προγραμμα αγορασμενο και οχι κρακαρισμενο,οπως το cruiser.Αν δεν το εχεις φτιαξει ή δεν το εκανες μπρελοκ,μπορω να το επισκευασω με κοστος 25 ευρω.Το ιδιο παθαινουν αρκετα μοντελα sonyericsson οπως κ800,κ810,w580,w610.

----------


## leosedf

GDFS λίγο επικίνδυνο ομως.
To GDFS είναι μοναδικό σε αυτά τα τηλέφωνα. Πρέπει να κάνει backup με συγκεκριμένους τρόπους για να το επαναφέρει αλλιώς bye bye flash chip. Δεν είναι οπως τα παλιά της SE που μπορείς να επαναφέρεις ενα generic GDFS.

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα!!! Δεν εχω κανενα λογο να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι σου αλλα πολυ προσφατα-την παρασκευη-επισκευασα με αυτον τον τροπο ενα κ800 & κ810.Πολυ πιθανον να γνωριζεις καποιο αλλο θεμα πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα,αλλα οσο αφορα τα sonyericsson επετρεψε μου να ξερω κατι παραπανω!!!

----------


## leosedf

ΛΩΛ ΟΚ  με το cruiser.
25 ευρώ και φτηνός...


marios εγώ στο κάνω τζάμπα όποτε θέλεις.

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα!! Φιλε leosedf δε μας λες και μας πως θα το κανεις τσαμπα??

----------


## biznikos

Πληροφοριακα,χθες επανεφερα ενα S500 με τον ιδιο τροπο.

----------


## leosedf

Με το EMMA III και Setool αν χρειαστεί. Σκοπός είναι να βοηθήσουμε το χρήστη και όχι να του πουλάμε υπηρεσία.
marios με τον όρο χωρίς USB ενοώ οτι υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να συνδεθεί το τηλέφωνο. Ο ένας είναι να συνδεθεί με καλώδια του setool (τα οποία είναι πάλι USB αλλα με διαφορετικές συνδεσμολογίες κλπ) και η άλλη λύση είναι μέσω του UFS Interface το οποίο μάλλον δεν το έχεις. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και απο την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η συσκευή σου.
Η lite έκδοση του setool που έχεις δεν μπορεί να εκτελέσει πιό εξελιγμένες διεργασίες που χρειάζεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
Πάντως σε καμιά περίπτωση μην κάνεις διαγραφή το GDFS. Τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς backup κλπ.

biznikos πολλές περιπτώσεις έχουν και διαφορές, μου χει τύχει να δουλέψει και με μια επαναφορά στην EROM ή ενα απλό unlock/repair κλπ. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις έτσι πάει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## biznikos

μονο τα CID49 επανερχονται με repair erom.To Setool το κανει με testpoint ενω στο cruiser με credit.*Ποια μεθοδος ειναι πιο ασφαλη για το κινητο??*Οσο για το αλλο προγραμμα που λες,δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## biznikos

Οσο για τα χρηματα που ειπα,δυστυχως τα credit τα πληρωνω στη cruiser δεν μου τα χαριζουν.

----------


## leosedf

Το ξέρω. Νομίζω το setool μπορεί να κάνει recovery σε αυτό με credit.

Και http://emma.extranet.sonyericsson.com/

----------


## biznikos

Δεν χρειαζεται καποιο key dongle για να δουλεψει το EMMA??

----------


## leosedf

Φυσικά. Χωρίς αυτό δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## antonis

H γνωμη μου ειναι οτι 
1ον το κινητο δεν ανοιγει επειδη το gdfs ειναι αλοιωμενο
2ον αν το κινητο δεν μπορει να κανει αναβαθμιση απο τη μαμα δεν μπορεις με κανενα τροπο μεσω του καλωδιου του να το επαναφερεις
3ον οποτε με κανενα προγραμμα μεσω του καλωδιου του δεν επανερχεται ξεχνα τις αναβαθμισεις μεσω server οπως davinci κ.τ.λ.
4ον χρειαζεσαι ενα απο αυτα http://www.techgsm.gr/cat_197.html
5ον αν ηταν να παρω ενα απο αυτα τα ''κουτακια'' θα επερνα ενα κινεζικο κινητο με tv :Lol:  :Lol: 
6ον αν αγορασεις ξανα ericsson το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανεις ειναι back-up gdfs.

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα leosedf. Ποσο κοστιζει το ΕΜΜΑ??

----------


## leosedf

Δε θα το βρείς πλέον αλλα ακόμα και να το βρείς στη μαύρη θέλεις 10 με 15 χιλιάρικα. Χώρια που θέλει συνέχεια activations.

----------


## telisgh

Έχω ένα w610i που το μετέτρεψα σε w660i με επιτυχία.Αλλά όταν το κανα w660i δεν ανταποκρίνοταν πολλές λειτουργίες όπως το flash,bluetooth,κεραία και η κάμερα(δεν λειτουργούσε καιρό).Έτσι με μετά απο λίγες μέρες είπα να το ξαναπεράσω w610i.Περνάω MAIN+FS με το setool 1.11 και λέει ότι έγινε.
Πάω μετά στο XS++ 3.2 και πατάω FSX λέει κλασικά activating GDFS κλπ..
μετά Please wait while XS builds a list of directories... και κολάει εκεί.Δοκίμασα με άλλα προγράμματα αλλά τίποτα.(FAR κλπ...).Τι κάνω τώρα??

Όταν πάω να ανοίξω το κινητό κάνει δόνηση και βγάζει άσπρη οθόνη και όποτε πατάς το πλήκτρο POWER κάνει πάλι δόνηση ...

----------


## leosedf

Ξανά flash σε W610, ελπίζω να μην κατέστρεψες το GDFS.

----------

